# Mid wales hospital,Talgarth, July '12



## perjury saint (Jul 6, 2012)

*This 'ole girl's been on the 'to do list' since I got hooked on splorin a few months ago.
She didn't disappoint!!
Heres some history which I lifted from Wiki...​*_Opened March 18, 1903 by the Rt Hon Lord Glanusk the hospital was initially dedicated to the treatment of patients from Brecknockshire and Radnorshire, after WW1 patients from Montgomeryshire were also admitted and the 'asylum' was renamed the 'Mid Wales Counties Mental Hospital'.
During WW2 most of the hospital was given over to military use and most of the patients were transferred to other welsh mental hospitals.
It returned to civilian use in 1947
After becoming part of the NHS in 1948 the site also became home to the 'Mid and West Wales College of Nursery and Midwifery' and the 'Powys Drugs and Alcohol Council'.
With the advent of care in the community and changing attitudes towards mental health, services at the hospital were wound down during the 90's and the last wards closed in 1999._​
*Unfortunately due to time constraints, I only managed about two thirds!
But I guess that means I gotta go back... ASAP me thinks!!
Heres me snaps...​*
































































































*Well there it is. Ta for looking and keep em peeled for the yard dog!!​*


----------



## MD (Jul 6, 2012)

cool shots this was one of my Fave hospitals


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 6, 2012)

This ones been on my to do list for a while, looks like some nice peely paint shots to be had! Great pics


----------



## sonyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Great shots!! Love the windows and peeling paint here, beautiful dereliction.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 6, 2012)

Saddens me to see the sorry state she is in now 

I also noticed that the piano is now part of the green carpet!!


----------



## mookster (Jul 7, 2012)

Any sightings of the mad drill-wielding 'security guard'?


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 7, 2012)

mookster said:


> Any sightings of the mad drill-wielding 'security guard'?



Have heard about him but no sightings that day, the 'yard dog' was in residence though...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent report & photos, loving the greenery shots


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 7, 2012)

I must get to this place one of these days!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 7, 2012)

Seem an adventure worth going on , thanks for sharing your ace pikkies


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 7, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I must get to this place one of these days!!!



Yep, well worth a visit! get down there ASAP!!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 7, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Seem an adventure worth going on , thanks for sharing your ace pikkies



Definitely an adventure worth doin! Pull yer finger out and get down there!!


----------



## teeheehee (Jul 7, 2012)

love the organic carpet in pic 4


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 8, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Saddens me to see the sorry state she is in now
> 
> I also noticed that the piano is now part of the green carpet!!



What a sorry sight! The piano in better days:




Mid-Wales Hospital by LulaTaHula, on Flickr

Well done for seeing it before it goes completely - good to see people still doing Mid-Wales as it was always a really excellent explore.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 18, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Definitely an adventure worth doin! Pull yer finger out and get down there!!



I pulled my finger we're going haha


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 18, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> I pulled my finger we're going haha



Fair play mate!
Will pm ya later with any tips i can think of...


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not seen this place for a while,surprised it hasn't collapsed by now.
Good pics aswel.well done.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 19, 2012)

*Nice*

Some good pictures thanks for post.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 3, 2012)

Good to see this place being done a bit recently, I love it personally. I'm tempted to make another trip actually 

Good work mate!


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 13, 2012)

Another beautiful example of Victorian medicine.
Thank you.
Definitely on my new "To Do" list! xx


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 13, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Have heard about him but no sightings that day, the 'yard dog' was in residence though...



No sightings, on both counts.

But by F--- has this place hit rock bottom. I drove through here (sometime) this week and noticed that a www.barretboxcockwaver.co.org group have bought the site. Not only this, but they have gone batshit insane with the razor wire around the top of the perim fencing and the lower Midwifery block has nice shiny green sheeting blocking it off.

No knifestabbinggoon today though  

How long can this be dragged out? Surely to christ its time to close the book on this....

BTW, thats not a real web addy


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 14, 2012)

the only thing that can happen is arson, its smack bang in a area of outstanding natural beauty has more planning regs and hoops to go thru than a crufts show dog.


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> the only thing that can happen is arson, its smack bang in a area of outstanding natural beauty has more planning regs and hoops to go thru than a crufts show dog.



Good luck to anyone setting fire to it with the amount of water that has been pouring in since the loss of the roof slates....mind you they managed it at Cane Hill


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 15, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> more planning regs and hoops to go thru than a crufts show dog.



My dog makes Crufts. Anyhow, thats a downhearted view to have. Shame on you 

POWYS COUNCIL = BACKHANDER

That is all.

Scumbags. All of them.


----------

